# Good deal on 2008 R3?



## fire-ballz (May 17, 2008)

A LBS is selling me a brand new 2008 R3 with DuraAce components for $3600 + tax. Is this a good deal and should I jump on this?

I test drove the bike and it rides better than any trek I've ridden.

Please help.


----------



## chefsaz (Aug 28, 2008)

fire-ballz said:


> A LBS is selling me a brand new 2008 R3 with DuraAce components for $3600 + tax. Is this a good deal and should I jump on this?
> 
> I test drove the bike and it rides better than any trek I've ridden.
> 
> Please help.


Yes that is a great deal for that bike. I have seen them for about 4300 for the Dura Ace group. The whhelset is good but need to be upgraded in my opinon. Otherwise the bike is great


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

Take the bike!! It is a steal. You are going to love the bike and the price. R3 Frames are around 2200 dollars and dura ace is around 900-1000 dollars not including wheel or saddle yet. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup...seems like the bike shops are blowing them out. Just picked up a new SLC for $3400, full dura-ace except the crank. Worst case you ride it for a while and then move it for $3200.


----------



## miteemike3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Uh yes, that is a GREAT deal and would jump on that before your bike shop changes their mind!


----------



## YetiBoy (Oct 19, 2005)

What shop and where? I'm in the market and that is a killer deal.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*2008 RS DA 54cm for $3400?*

PM me if anyone interested



YetiBoy said:


> What shop and where? I'm in the market and that is a killer deal.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

Unlike many previous years, Cervelo has bikes in stock still. Check all the on-line retailers for inventory, there are a few that won't be Cervelo dealers next year that are doing 25% + off of msrp. There are many, MANY 10-20% off deals on frames and complete bikes.

Don't be afraid to negotiate furthur with the dealers also. Be honest about looking for the best price on the bike you want, but... When the dealing is done, be prepared to move.

I beat many dealers up to get the best price out the door on an RS, as well as my other choice bike. Once your down to the nitty gritty price wise, it's a pure passion driven decision.

Both my choices are still available, but both in very limited quantities. I got about a week to decide, or the decision may not actually be mine to make.


----------



## Rcase (Aug 29, 2006)

fire-ballz said:


> A LBS is selling me a brand new 2008 R3 with DuraAce components for $3600 + tax. Is this a good deal and should I jump on this?
> 
> I test drove the bike and it rides better than any trek I've ridden.
> 
> Please help.



I paid 1200 for a brand new 08 White frame (no headset, or fork, or seatpost) last month from a reputable shop.

I typically see the framesets sell on ebay for around 1900, so if you would rather build your own, you could have almost a SRAM Red Bike built for 3400 -

Just my .02


----------



## TLud (Mar 19, 2008)

Just bought a new, still in the box '08 R3 w/ Dura-ace for $3,500 out the door plus $50 shipping. There are definitely deals to be had, but they're going fast. No one locally here in Houston had an '08 R3 in my size (58 cm).


----------

